# USB keyboard not working at the boot menu



## ccc (Jan 27, 2011)

hi

I've installed *F*reeBSD 8.1. USB Keyboard is not working at the boot menu startup, but after system start it works well.
I don't have this problem with linux installed on the same HDD. USB Legacy and other USB settings are enabled in the BIOS.

My /etc/rc.conf:
	
	



```
# cat /etc/rc.conf

# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.

fsck_y_enable="YES"

keymap="swissgerman.cp850"

font8x14="NO"
font8x16="swiss-8x16"
font8x8="swiss-8x8"

hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
mouse_type="auto"
moused_enable="YES"

hostname="bsd.DOM"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"

inetd_enable="YES"

nfs_client_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"

linux_enable="YES"

kdm_enable="YES"
```

My /boot/loader.conf:
	
	



```
# cat /boot/loader.conf

snd_via8233_load="YES"
hw.ata.atapi_dma=1
hw.ata.ata_dma=1
```

My Keyboard:
	
	



```
# dmesg | grep kbd
kbd1 at kbdmux0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
ukbd0: <LITEON Technology USB Multimedia Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0

# sysctl -a | grep kbd | sort
dev.atkbd.0.%desc: AT Keyboard
dev.atkbd.0.%driver: atkbd
dev.atkbd.0.%parent: atkbdc0
dev.atkbdc.0.%desc: Keyboard controller (i8042)
dev.atkbdc.0.%driver: atkbdc
dev.atkbdc.0.%parent: isa0
dev.ukbd.0.%desc: LITEON Technology USB Multimedia Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 3
dev.ukbd.0.%driver: ukbd
dev.ukbd.0.%location: bus=1 hubaddr=2 port=0 devaddr=3 interface=0
dev.ukbd.0.%parent: uhub0
dev.ukbd.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x046d product=0xc312 devclass=0x00 devsubclass=0x00 sernum="" release=0x0101 intclass=0x03 intsubclass=0x01
hw.kbd.keymap_restrict_change: 0
hw.syscons.kbd_debug: 1
hw.syscons.kbd_reboot: 1
hw.usb.ukbd.debug: 0
hw.usb.ukbd.no_leds: 0
```
Howto solve this problem?


----------



## ccc (Jan 27, 2011)

According to:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/compatibility-kbd-mice.html

I've tried these commands, but device is busy:
	
	



```
# kbdcontrol -k /dev/kbd1 < /dev/console > /dev/null
[color="Red"]kbdcontrol: cannot open /dev/kbd1: Device busy[/color]

# kbdcontrol -k /dev/ukbd0 < /dev/console > /dev/null
[color="Red"]kbdcontrol: cannot open /dev/ukbd0: Device busy[/color]
```

Even it doesn't help to add: 

```
keyboard="/dev/ukbd0"
```

to /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## ccc (Jan 27, 2011)

I've tried the following:
	
	



```
# kbdcontrol -A atkbd0 < /dev/ttyv0
kbd1
    kbdmux0, type:AT 101/102 (2)
# kbdcontrol -A ukbd0 < /dev/ttyv0
kbd1
    kbdmux0, type:AT 101/102 (2)
# kbdcontrol -k /dev/ukbd0 < /dev/console > /dev/null
#
```
and
	
	



```
#  kbdcontrol -A ukbd0 < /dev/ttyv0
kbd1
    kbdmux0, type:AT 101/102 (2)
# kbdcontrol -k /dev/ukbd0 < /dev/ttyv0 > /dev/null
#
```
 but still doesn't help.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 27, 2011)

Try turning off the USB Legacy Support in the BIOS.


----------



## ccc (Jan 27, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Try turning off the USB Legacy Support in the BIOS.



I've already tried, but then the keyboard doesn't work completely.


----------



## ccc (Jan 27, 2011)

Quite strange, if I get a boot menu, any key doesn't work, even ESC, SPACE, ENTER etc. 
but if I press SPACE and ESC together, then the timer stops and suddenly other keys work as well.


----------



## Alain (Oct 1, 2012)

*USB keyboard ML110*

Hello, 

You can try to install GRUB, it replace the boot sequence before the boot menu and allow an access to the usb keyboard on a ml 110 g6.

Kenavo.


Alain


----------

